# Cost of building barn?



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Ballparking on what it cost to build our new barn, I think you should budget $15/sq ft (based on 10 ft walls, no loft, pole construction; includes material, labour and installation of water/electricity). Costs will increase the more elaborate your plan and decrease the more you can do things yourself or get bargains. Since you want to put an apartment on the second level, I'd say your costs need to be pretty much calculated on what it would take to build a house of that size because of building standards relating to human occupancy -- I don't know what your construction market is like where you are but I suspect it may well be $250 or 300/sq ft if not more.

Good luck with the project.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't think pole construction will be suitable for a building which has human occupancy, will it? 

Where do you live? Construction cost are all over the map depending on where you live. Here in SW Utah you cane still get a nice home for $120/square foot. I don't know where its going to cost $300 a square foot to build...that's $600k for a 2000 square foot home.:shock:


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm on Long Island, so everything is inflated here. My friends neighbor has a large barn 12 stalls w/ bathroom, huge tack room and feed are. Just to update it when she bought the property cost about $40,000 I believe. That's just keeping the actual structure and gutting most the inside!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You say you're planning early... Exactly how early are we talking? If it's years... Well, the price of land/building materials/labor can fluctuate greatly in that time.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

STT GUY said:


> I don't think pole construction will be suitable for a building which has human occupancy, will it?
> 
> Where do you live? Construction cost are all over the map depending on where you live. Here in SW Utah you cane still get a nice home for $120/square foot. I don't know where its going to cost $300 a square foot to build...that's $600k for a 2000 square foot home.:shock:


$600k for a 2000 square foot home? Sign me up! :lol: You're lucky you aren't in California... You could maybe get that in the CA central valley, but it will be run down and/or a short sale. 

It really does depend greatly on what area you're in, and as Zexious noted prices can fluctuate greatly in the matter of a few short years. The same house in Arkansas will cost a fraction of what it would in California, for example. Still, it's not a bad idea to get a current market rate for that just to have a starting point. You're thinking further ahead than I!


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

SlideStop said:


> I'm on Long Island, so everything is inflated here. My friends neighbor has a large barn 12 stalls w/ bathroom, huge tack room and feed are. Just to update it when she bought the property cost about $40,000 I believe. That's just keeping the actual structure and gutting most the inside!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not hard to spend 40k on a renovation of a barn that size.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

2BigReds said:


> $600k for a 2000 square foot home? Sign me up! :lol: You're lucky you aren't in California... You could maybe get that in the CA central valley, but it will be run down and/or a short sale.
> 
> It really does depend greatly on what area you're in, and as Zexious noted prices can fluctuate greatly in the matter of a few short years. The same house in Arkansas will cost a fraction of what it would in California, for example. Still, it's not a bad idea to get a current market rate for that just to have a starting point. You're thinking further ahead than I!


I can get a 5 acre horse property in Fallbrook or Temecula with a 2000 sq ft home, covered round pen, 8 to 10 stall barn for $600,000.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

600G for how many acres ? water ? ag ? or private well ? community water ? 
There are still some overpriced places in CA central valley, but there also some good deals.

OP prices will change within a six month period. You can get an ideal of prices by looking at some premade barns ,as a low cost, but you need to make sure they are up to the building code and make sure the land is permitted to do what you want. You may have a piece of land, and then find out you cannot build a barn with occupancy .


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

stevenson said:


> 600G for how many acres ? water ? ag ? or private well ? community water ?
> There are still some overpriced places in CA central valley, but there also some good deals.
> 
> OP prices will change within a six month period. You can get an ideal of prices by looking at some premade barns ,as a low cost, but you need to make sure they are up to the building code and make sure the land is permitted to do what you want. You may have a piece of land, and then find out you cannot build a barn with occupancy .


5 acres. Both have wells with good flow and 1500 gal storage tanks. Seems that there are some good deals in that area. New construction would be considerably higher.

GREAT point about zoning. Zoning laws vary dramatically from town to town and county to county. We had friends who built a barn on some rural agricultural land then the built a 1000 square foot "residence" above it. They never got a CO on the residence hence no insurance on that part of the structure. Well, it burned down in a wildfire and they got 30k for a 130k loss. Bummer.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

STT GUY said:


> 5 acres. Both have wells with good flow and 1500 gal storage tanks. Seems that there are some good deals in that area. New construction would be considerably higher.
> 
> GREAT point about zoning. Zoning laws vary dramatically from town to town and county to county. We had friends who built a barn on some rural agricultural land then the built a 1000 square foot "residence" above it. They never got a CO on the residence hence no insurance on that part of the structure. Well, it burned down in a wildfire and they got 30k for a 130k loss. Bummer.


 
Yup, many companies will not insure the home portion of the barn due to an increased risk of fires and any other possible disasters.

I'd love to be able to find a home and land for $600,000, with room for horses here in FL. I know of one county that charges a $7,000 'impact fee' just to move there. It's the county's way of trying to slow down growth.

OP: The total cost to build your barn is something that can vary widely depending on type of construction, zoning laws, permit costs, materials used and many other factors.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Jw why in the world you would need so many stalls? I could see if you had a ridding arena or some sort of facility like that where you could be boarding so many but then you are going to be taking about building that too. And why so big 10x12 or 12x12 are sutible for an average sized horse. Also if you plan on having an apartment up stairs then where would your hay storage be? I will tell you right now. For my barn which is 30x36 with a 10 foot wide hallway and six 10x12 stalls. Right now I have over 3 grand in it. And that is just wood and nails. And concrete. We are building it ourselves, my grandfather is a builder. We saved money by getting free logs because my boyfriend works for the town and we used a local saw mill to get the wood. If we would have purchased the wood it would have been triple that at this point. I also have the concrete poured which was $109 dollars per yard and we needed 6 yards for just 10x36 area. And you also have to think about hadware. I origionally wanted sliding doors but the sliders are running about $300 per slider kit. I still have more wood to cut up and I stlill have the roof to purchase which I prices out at $1200 for just the metal sheets not even screws or anything. If you want to build something that size I would definately start saving every penny you have right now because its going to cost a lot. Not trying to be a debbie downer, but its not a cheap thing.


----------

